# Tool Reviews??



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Has anybody here noticed that quite a few of the posts made to this "tool review" folder are not tool reviews at all? 

Yes, some people do review tools here, or review various accessories and other helpful items (I have reviewed a few tools here, myself), but some people appear oblivious to the theme of the topic section's title.

If somebody has a question about tools or wants to discuss workworking they maybe should use one of the other very useful sections and keep this section open for, well, tool reviews.

Howard Ferstler


----------

